# Hive fleet Stheno



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Stheno it is a splinter fleet of Hive fleet Gorgon, and Imperial records show only a handful of contacts with this beast so far, and even then only through scrambled distress calls, it is clear however from the messages received that it is led by some dark terror, Genestealer cults have been found way in advance of this Hive fleet itself. The imperium is building the defences of the worlds in its wake, and is carrying out cleanses of the under hives for genestealers in an attempt at damage limitation of supply lines and infiltration for when the fleet finally comes to devour the worlds in its path, some feel however that no amount of Imperial might is going to stop this rampage, the true scale of this disaster is guessed by many from rumours of previous Hive Fleets others are not so sure, once again doubt creeps into the minds of those facing the Tyranid swarm......


A little bit of fluff for my Tyranids hope you enjoyed it, anyway it has taken me an age to come up with a colour scheme that I like and is easy enough to do without it being to time consuming, here are some pictures of what I have come up with and although there is still a bit to do to this guy I think you can pretty much get the jist of the colour scheme, I have not yet decided what im gonna do for bases yet though, I think its a choice between jungle and city bases at the mo, although that aint set in stone by any means.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the color scheme man! The only suggestion I have right now is that a devlan or ogryn wash on the wings and skin, a light wash, would add some shading and definition. Other than that I like where you are going. I will follow your progress on this one.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge you beat me to the punch! Seconding what Midge said, keep up the good work and its nice to see you design your own nid army.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Midge stop stealing what I'm going to say! 
All in all, looking good. Do go with a wash on the fleshy parts.

edit: dangit! You too DoE!!!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers all, like I said hes not finished yet, I still have alot of highlighting to do but the advice on the wash is one I shall be following up, just needed some advice on the colour wash to use:biggrin:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I actually like it as is.... nice and flat. I would highlight it from there and make it a nice flat finish.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

I know what you mean mate, I have been toying with the idea of painting faint lines on the wings to make them look veiny, bit like a dragon flys wings if you get my meaning.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Gargoyles almost complete*

OK this is one of my brood of 15 almost done, im not sure if ive pulled the highlighting off to be honest, i still have some shading on the purple to do as well, but they are getting there, opinions please.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I myself would like to see a bit more depth to each color, start out dark and then go lighter to the tip, like the tongue needs to be less flat. Do like you did on his carapace just on everything else, bring in more shadow and more lights.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Phenious I will give it a bash, to be honest its my first attempt at highlighting without dry-brushing and its harder than it looks.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice man! I would only echo what Phenious said, but as a first attempt at non-drybrush highlighting things are looking great.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*One brood closer*

Ok my first brood is complete and it took bloody ages, what with the spots and then the non dry-brush highlights it took a lot longer than I though, hopefully the results show in what ive done, I have decided to put my guys on jungle type bases, and as such have gone for that kind of colour scheme to help the Nids blend in to the back ground a bit more, anyway comments always welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think they look bloody fantastic man! I love the scheme and kudos to you on having the dedication to do all the details in the spots. Great work!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, they look awesome! +Rep.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers guys thanks for the rep, I think I will do some Genestealers next especially as they are quite prominent in my 1500pts list so watch this space as im not sure if they are going to be the same colour scheme or something different!!!!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

jd579 said:


> Cheers Phenious I will give it a bash, to be honest its my first attempt at highlighting without dry-brushing and its harder than it looks.



Certainly looks like you are getting the hang of it pretty quickly.

I really admire the dedication to the spots and the resulting look is brilliant, well worth the extra work load. 

Nice minis.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Viscount, im glad you think the highlighting has come out ok, I was a bit unsure as I was doing it to be honest but the end result is ok, I have plenty more bugs to practice on anyhow.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*From the under hive they come!!!!!!!!*

Ok its been awhile but there is more from the Hive, my first brood of Hive Guard and my first stealers. I have done the stealers a different colour to represent them having lived in the underhives of a city for so long they have adapted to blend in to the dark and wait for the main fleet to arrive before bursting through the drains and start causing havoc, what ya think,I should add for the bases of the hive guard I just picked up twigs off the ground that had Lichen on and just gave them a coat of varnish, that along with some fish tank scenery has turned out nice for a jungle look.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Really nice work, waiting for some more bugs


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Loved seeing them in the flesh mate. The twigs looked great....... +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice man! I am not sure that I am digging the stealer scheme with the rest of the guys but the painting is nice. The leopard spots look great on the Hive Guard.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

you need to get your hive guard up dude, theyre looking awesome


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers guys,and Midge I knew it would cause some contaversy so to speak but its part of the fluff, but more importantly, it gives me another colour scheme to work with when painting to prevent boredom setting in.:grin:


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking Good!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Death leaper*

Finally got the Death leaper done, took me ages but I think it was worth it, just made a start on my remaining stealers and my Trygon Prime, am hoping to have them done by Xmas, wish me luck and watch this space...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking good mate, Will have to have a game soon.
Love ya
D


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the leopard spots again mate, but the pink is a bit overwhelming. Maybe a Devlan or Sepia wash to darken it just a bit would help. Otherwise another nice piece.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work on the Death Leaper, the base is awesome. I agree with midge913 that a wash would tone down the claws a bit and would look more finished. + Rep


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cool cheers for the comments and rep all, I will have a look at giving it a wash see if it makes a diffference


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Trygon, at last!!!!!*

Here is my Tryon Prime, all in all about 3 weeks work and im pretty chuffed with the result,he will be a nice centre piece to my army, at least until the Swarmlord gets done, the Guardsman took me about an hour to do, and he was quite a nice change from doing the Trygon himself, especially after all the spots!!!!!!. And yes I will be re-painting my wall when I get a chance.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! Though I would love to see some photos that don' have all that pink light spill from the walls. The spots and base work are really impressive!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Ok no probs, I will take some pictures in a more, eh neutral environment and get em up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is a damn fine looking trygon, jd. Along with the death leaper, you've put together a great looking force with a couple of great center pieces.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fragging hell, looking good mate.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Midge 913, just for you.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Much better photos mate! You can see the blending on the claws now. He is definitely going to make and excellent centerpiece for your army. Well done!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers midge many thanks


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

as usual an excellent model mate the base really sets the whole thing off aswell.Nice job.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Wingas, am now trying to get my stealers done, then I should have the foundation to my 1500 pts list nipped mate.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Jon, this is awesome. you cracked him out fast dude. I love the little bit of OSL and the guardmam hinding in fear.
Spot on old chap.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers dags, he took me about 3 weeks all in all, the highlights and the spots taking up most of the time, but other than that he was easy enough to do.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*genestealers done, finally!!!!!*

Finally got them done, minus the Broodlords that is but there gonna get some special treatment.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the Trygon on the previous page. The hiding guardsmen is a brilliant touch.

Looking forward to seeing the Broodlords.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Red Corsair, I wanted to see if I could get an "oh fuck" caption above his head :biggrin:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Bloody nice work. Improving with each model it seems. Must be scary for any opponent to see that lot on the field of battle!

Needless to say, following!


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

How did you go about painting all the tiny black dots on the trygon?

I also love Space hulk Genestealers. Especially the broodlord! Cannot wait to see him.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

For you midnightkid, basically, get a medium size brush and put loads of bigger spots on the model in the pattern you want to follow, once thats done get your fine detail brush and put spots in all the gaps in between, make sure you brush is quite damp when you do it, theres nothing more frustrating than no paint spreading to your model, especially when you have alot of spots to do, hope this helps mate.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Finally the Swarmlord, MUHAHA, as you can see I didnt wait for the second wave, oh well my swords are bigger than yours GW, comments please.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

He is looking mighty fine indeed! My only suggestion is that the green carapace looks a bit flat. Perhaps some additional fading and feathering colors on the edges would sort that out, but all in all a wonderful addition to the Hive.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Love that jungle theme. +rep!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

looking ace, cant help but think there should be slime or blood on them swords


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean, I need to do something to make him stand out,mmmmm what to do!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

jd579 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I need to do something to make him stand out,mmmmm what to do!!!


You needn't worry about it not standing out, something that high quality will stand out in any crowd. Well done.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers khornes fist thanks for the rep, I will return the favour


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I think the tyrant is missing some movement in his stance. The way he holds the swords looks un-inspired to me. Maybe dip the lower ones a bit more and to the sides like he is waiting to bring them up in a deadly upper slash when he runs into some one. And have the tips of the upper ones come together just a bit more, like those where for defending against a surprise attack. Block! Slice! dead! Nice Colors though.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Phenious, I should have mentioned that the arms are magnatized so they move about anyway


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh wow, the attention to detail is amazing. I'm loving the colour scheme too! 

Great work!

Rev


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Brood lord*

Its been awhile but I have managed to get my first brood lord done, I have also managed to get another 3 hive guard done as well but I haven't posted them up because they are pretty much the same as the last ones and you will see them when I take a picture of the whole Hive fleet in its glory, I dont have a huge amount to do and am hoping to get them all done by June so fingers crossed, anyway comments please.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Boodlord the 2nd*

Here is my second broodlord, I only have my tyrant guard to paint now and my 1650 list is complete, then its just a case of getting my shrikes and second trygon done but that is something that will happen slow time while I consider my next painting project, I will get a picture of Hive Stheno as it stands maybe over the weekend so watch this space.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks great! love the green chitin and spotted flesh.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work! Especially love the second Brood Lord, keep up the good work


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Here is a quick snap of all of Hive Stheno together, all of a sudden it feels quite small!!, anyway all I have to do is 3 shrikes, my tyrant guard and one more trygon and thats my Nids basically done, im sure they will get added to though!!!!!!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good man!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Here is my Tyrant Guard, I decided to make the lash whips myself out of green stuff and some spikes in an effort to save buying a venomthrope, what ya think....


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

interesting. kind of looks like taffy or some sort of fleshy organ hacked up from a coughing fit.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i love the paint job, it's a very nice fleshy pink, the green is very natural and a nice contrast and the spots on the back legs are very cool


----------

